

Aaron's email to the FOAF list offering his help (2000) - eranation
http://lists.foaf-project.org/pipermail/foaf-dev/2000-August/004214.html

======
Cookingboy
I just realized he's only 13 when he wrote that email, and 13 years later the
same brilliant kid with a bright future would be dead for some pretty messed
up reasons. Such a tragic loss.

